# Triumph Labs review...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

I've recently started Triumph Labs Test and Deca -- both at 600mg PW -- and so far, so good.

Caps pop off the vials nicely, leaving a clean edge.

Oil isn't too thick to draw, and goes in smoothly.

And best of all, minimal PIP and NO flu symptoms (which I'd been getting off Sphinx with every jab of Test-E for around the past 6 months or so).

Also, customer service is top notch. Quick, thorough responses, and extremely fast postage / delivery.

It's too early to tell if either compound is actually doing what it should, though I have contemplated sending off a sample from each vial, to get them tested, as I'm always intrigued.

I've found only one website with alleged lab results from an undisclosed Triumph Labs compound, which you can check out here...

https://uglnewsletter.com/the-best-ugl/

Whilst the website reports this specific Triumph Labs compound as being "14.8mg under" what it should be, it doesn't state what the compound is, nor give any evidence to prove the claim. However, I'm *guessing* it's from the Tren Ace lab results that @Pscarb posted here...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/293108-aas-lab-tests/?do=embed&comment=5615289&embedComment=5615289&embedDo=findComment

Anyway, before anyone wonders; I've not been asked to write any of this. Just giving my opinion.

Looking forward to getting some solid results.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

That website is a load of bollocks and anybody who buys in to it deserves a kick in the balls but yeah, Triumph are spot on.


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

I've just started truimph test aswell running 500 mg pw.

il say the same as above.

not much pip.

don't know if gear any good will find out in few weeks.

also the lad is nice bloke to deal with. email straight back and fast delivery.

no complaints so far :thumb


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had no pip off the triumph bits I've used. Admittedly I've only used their tren e and ace and mast e.

As long as you're happy cos its you who's spending your money.


----------



## Tonynico (Jun 2, 2017)

Dark Prowler said:


> I've recently started Triumph Labs Test and Deca -- both at 600mg PW -- and so far, so good.
> 
> Caps pop off the vials nicely, leaving a clean edge.
> 
> ...


 How much gear did he give you for that review


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Think that result was when the tren was 100mg. But its a chem clarity result and we all know what thats worth.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Tonynico said:


> How much gear did he give you for that review


 I bought -- as in paid money, out of my own pocket -- 1 vial of Test-E 300, and 1 vial of Deca 300.

Wasn't asked to write the review, nor was I given any discounts / free samples. Just happy that I don't have to put up with flu symptoms and debilitating PIP every week!


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Think that result was when the tren was 100mg. But its a @ChemClarity result and we all know what thats worth.
> 
> View attachment 143261


 How so? Genuine question.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dark Prowler said:


> How so? Genuine question.


 Chem clarity had huge discrepancies with test results. For example tm tren ace 100 coming in at 221mg. Pharmacom rip supposedly having no tren in yet it was tren colour and users reporting tren effects and sides. A few people also sent in multiple samples from the same vial and recieved differing results. @ghost.recon I think spoke to them in some detail.

Im sure alot of their results were on point but there were clearly some huge errors. Hence they closed the service. You dont close a service if its effective. Its a shame it didnt work out because it qas starting to put the boot up alot of labs arses.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not paid to write this.

Last week i started Triumph:

50 Anadrol. 30 Dbol

400 test (200 cyp + 200 enthanth mix) = 1ml

400 tren e = 2ml

600 mast e = 3ml

300 deca = 1ml

No pip but then I heat it anyway.

The oral - day 7 back and calf pumps, but whaddya expect?

Horn good but wife not interested. So i cant report on performance.

Lifts and pulls are supposed to go up but they havent due to elbow pain past two weeks (so I added in the deca even though it wasn't on the plan).

Got all my AIs, SERMS from same Triumph.

Will report back on week 13.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

It's ridiculous how many UGL are around these days. It seems to have doubled or trebled in the past 10 yrs or so. Everyday a new name pops up but it's all the same s**t man. I'm under the impression that non of these labs (old & new) actually make their own products, but they get their s**t from Asia and then mr GCSE chemist adds a few bits to make the final product and bobs your uncle.

The 3 variables that make a so called "lab" good or not, are IMO a) The quality of the raw powder they bought off the China man, b ) Is the lab selling you what's advertised on the label? (the correct compound & the correct amount). 3) How serious they take hygiene to ensure non of their product are contaminated.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

musclebubble said:


> It's ridiculous how many UGL are around these days. It seems to have doubled or trebled in the past 10 yrs or so. Everyday a new name pops up but it's all the same s**t man. I'm under the impression that non of these labs (old & new) actually make their own products, but they get their s**t from Asia and then mr GCSE chemist adds a few bits to make the final product and bobs your uncle.
> 
> The 3 variables that make a so called "lab" good or not, are IMO a) The quality of the raw powder they bought off the China man, b ) Is the lab selling you what's advertised on the label? (the correct compound & the correct amount). 3) How serious they take hygiene to ensure non of their product are contaminated.


 I bet pharma companies don't "actually make their own s**t". They'll get raws from somewhere too, probably.

Not from Jason at sun-power I bet but they'll get them from somewhere.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

sen said:


> I bet pharma companies don't "actually make their own s**t". They'll get raws from somewhere too, probably.
> 
> Not from Jason at sun-power I bet but they'll get them from somewhere.


 But under strict conditions and supervision made to their requirements & standards. That's why they are reputable trust worthy names? No?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

musclebubble said:


> But under strict conditions and supervision made to their requirements & standards. That's why they are reputable trust worthy names? No?


 No one is forcing you to use ugl gear.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

sen said:


> No one is forcing you to use ugl gear.


 That's true, and i don't. I

f you've had good experience & others alike, then i'm happy as long as you monitor your health and nothing dodgy creeps up on you, that's what matters. Do you get full blood test few times a year?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> That's true, and i don't. I
> 
> f you've had good experience & others alike, then i'm happy as long as you monitor your health and nothing dodgy creeps up on you, that's what matters. Do you get full blood test few times a year?


 Why do you care if strangers monitor their health or not using ugl gear. I know myself and many others couldn't care less that a faceless stranger online is happy that I monitor my health


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

musclebubble said:


> That's true, and i don't. I
> 
> f you've had good experience & others alike, then i'm happy as long as you monitor your health and nothing dodgy creeps up on you, that's what matters. Do you get full blood test few times a year?


 No. I think I've had 2 in my life. Bit irresponsible I know.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

Tricky said:


> Why do you care if strangers monitor their health or not using ugl gear. I know myself and many others couldn't care less that a faceless stranger online is happy that I monitor my health


 Sorry for caring! LOL


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

musclebubble said:


> Sorry for caring! LOL


 I didn't care when you cared and I don't care anymore or any less now your apologising

you carry on living your lie that your don't buy or use Chinese or Indian products


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

sen said:


> No. I think I've had 2 in my life. Bit irresponsible I know.


 Sorry i think i better go now. Have a good night!

I did not mean in my previous post to be condescending as the other gentlemen seemed pissed. LOL!

I just don't want fellow Brits getting ill or ripped off by some scum rip -off merchant from Asia (again not saying they aren't any decent honest merchants there)


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

musclebubble said:


> Sorry i think i better go now. Have a good night!
> 
> I did not mean in my previous post to be condescending as the other gentlemen seemed pissed. LOL!
> 
> I just don't want fellow Brits getting ill or ripped off by some scum rip -off merchant from Asia (again not saying they aren't decent honest merchants there)


 Probably more chance getting ripped off trying to buy real pharma gear.

I promise I'll have bloods done though before my next blast.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

sen said:


> Probably more chance getting ripped off trying to buy real pharma gear.
> 
> I promise I'll have bloods done though before my next blast.


 Good man Sen, we all feel at ease now :lol:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

musclebubble said:


> But under strict conditions and supervision made to their requirements & standards. That's why they are reputable trust worthy names? No?


 Nope Bayer for example makes all its own...it has a subsidiary called Bayer Chemicals who make testosterone and a multitude of other chemicals (including Boldenone)....... it then uses them it is products.

Then you have instances - where big pharma sub licence a product - in say south America or Asia and allow the local name to handle things.........

bottom line is you can be ripped off anywhere..... plenty of fake pharma sold in gyms and even from pharmacies who buy from grey distributors sometimes .........

of course your basic UGL will be made under unsterile conditions - and not compare to a UGL lab that is made in a proper facility or a pharma company - and many times - just like the drug trade - the problem is someone along the line wants to increase their margin...that can happen anywhere along the chain.


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

got PIP from test e tbh, was injecting 0.7ml E5D

the pip only affected me the first 2 weeks, it disappeared now? scar tissue formation or something? i have no idea.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

RaaX said:


> got PIP from test e tbh, was injecting 0.7ml E5D
> 
> the pip only affected me the first 2 weeks, it disappeared now? scar tissue formation or something? i have no idea.


 Learnt how to inject properly?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

musclebubble said:


> It's ridiculous how many UGL are around these days. It seems to have doubled or trebled in the past 10 yrs or so. Everyday a new name pops up but it's all the same s**t man. I'm under the impression that non of these labs (old & new) actually make their own products, but they get their s**t from Asia and then mr GCSE chemist adds a few bits to make the final product and bobs your uncle.
> 
> The 3 variables that make a so called "lab" good or not, are IMO a) The quality of the raw powder they bought off the China man, b ) Is the lab selling you what's advertised on the label? (the correct compound & the correct amount). 3) How serious they take hygiene to ensure non of their product are contaminated.


 What has any of that got to do with this thread? Lol. Triumph make their own gear, in the uk, arnt new. And they dont have gcse's in asia


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

ordered some winny to try out


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> That website is a load of bollocks and anybody who buys in to it deserves a kick in the balls but yeah, Triumph are spot on.


 Whats the issue with the site, its basic, sure, but what do you want really?

Or am i missing something?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Imdone88 said:


> Whats the issue with the site, its basic, sure, but what do you want really?
> 
> Or am i missing something?


 There's no proof for most of the 'results'.

The results they do have are based on ChemClarity's results which were proven to be unreliable.

The best ranked lab is ranked at number 1 because it's the most over dosed, you don't want over dosed drugs, the best one should be the one that is nearest to its label claim.

The whole website is retarded.

Relying on HPLC results posted online is comically naive. The only HPLC result you should take seriously is YOUR result from single the vial you had tested.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

The tren ace is brilliant- kicking my ass completely (sleep is a mare and the Mrs has to go on top because I'm sweating on her too much)

no pip from the ace and barely any from the test prop.


----------



## Imdone88 (Jan 2, 2017)

DLTBB said:


> There's no proof for most of the 'results'.
> 
> The results they do have are based on ChemClarity's results which were proven to be unreliable.
> 
> ...


 Sorry i thought you were referring to triumphs website. My bad.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dark Prowler said:


> I've recently started Triumph Labs Test and Deca -- both at 600mg PW -- and so far, so good.
> 
> Caps pop off the vials nicely, leaving a clean edge.
> 
> ...


 Wow mate you must of got a good deal for a speech like that :lol: Well done you lol. I trust most people aren't that f**king gullible though. I'm not calling bullsh*t by any means, I'm sure it's as good as you say lol. Tried and tested is the only way for me though thanks. Any bodybuilder worth their salt knows that this game is about consistency. Only newbs swap labs week in week out.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Think it's easy enough to look at my posts and see I'm not attached to any lab but the test e and mast e are decent.

Nolva is defo legit, winstrol I've only been using a week but seems to be okay, hard to tell as I'm also running tren and mast but joints are getting stiffer so I suppose it means it has winstrol in it.

Just got some tren a and another tub of Winnie. Switching over from apollos tren 300 which imo is the strongest tren I've used so will good to see how it compares.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Wow mate you must of got a good deal for a speech like that :lol: Well done you lol. I trust most people aren't that f**king gullible though. I'm not calling bullsh*t by any means, I'm sure it's as good as you say lol. Tried and tested is the only way for me though thanks. Any bodybuilder worth their salt knows that this game is about consistency. Only newbs swap labs week in week out.


 Paid full price, mate. Like I said, just happy that I've had minimal PIP and no flu symptoms.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

sponge2015 said:


> Think it's easy enough to look at my posts and see I'm not attached to any lab but the test e and mast e are decent.
> 
> Nolva is defo legit, winstrol I've only been using a week but seems to be okay, hard to tell as I'm also running tren and mast but joints are getting stiffer so I suppose it means it has winstrol in it.
> 
> Just got some tren a and another tub of Winnie. Switching over from apollos tren 300 which imo is the strongest tren I've used so will good to see how it compares.


 I'm not attached to any lab, either. But it seems like you can't say anything positive about a lab unless you are, so hey. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dark Prowler said:


> I'm not attached to any lab, either. But it seems like you can't say anything positive about a lab unless you are, so hey. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


 It's cos people want you to buy the lab they're selling instead!


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Imdone88 said:


> Whats the issue with the site, its basic, sure, but what do you want really?
> 
> Or am i missing something?


 Do you know which site is actually triumphs? There's a few websites selling triumph.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Imdone88 said:


> Sorry i thought you were referring to triumphs website. My bad.


 G2G isn't the lab. They're a reseller. If you're on about them.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

sen said:


> *** isn't the lab. They're a reseller. If you're on about them.


 I thought it was, can't find anything else.

EDIT: starred out just in case!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dogbolt said:


> I thought it was, can't find anything else.
> 
> EDIT: starred out just in case!


 No mate. Just a reseller. Not that it really matters, I think all the triumph sellers are priced the same.


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

sen said:


> Learnt how to inject properly?


 never said the test e was underdosed or anything tbh, its dosed accurately, probably an issue with BA?

i do inject properly lols
shoulders & quads.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

RaaX said:


> never said the test e was underdosed or anything tbh, its dosed accurately, probably an issue with BA?
> 
> i do inject properly lols
> shoulders & quads.


 Telling me where you inject means nothing. You're jabbing every 5 days so haven't even had 3 jabs in the 2 weeks you've had pain. Could have easy been 2 bad jabs. I've had plenty that have felt fine at the time then been painful later. I had 5 terrible ones when I first used SG tren e but the last 2 or 3 have been fine.


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

sen said:


> Telling me where you inject means nothing. You're jabbing every 5 days so haven't even had 3 jabs in the 2 weeks you've had pain. Could have easy been 2 bad jabs. I've had plenty that have felt fine at the time then been painful later. I had 5 terrible ones when I first used SG tren e but the last 2 or 3 have been fine.


 I don't think injection technique would be the issue, used other labs test e at the same spot and no PIP but the triumph ones gave me some pip every time i injected but after the 2 week mark, PIP never ever happens again


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Dark Prowler said:


> *I bought -- as in paid money, out of my own pocket -- 1 vial of Test-E 300, and 1 vial of Deca 300.*
> 
> Wasn't asked to write the review, nor was I given any discounts / free samples. Just happy that I don't have to put up with flu symptoms and debilitating PIP every week!


 Who the fvck buys just one vial of each, its not even a cycle, seriously who the fvck would do that.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Who the fvck buys just one vial of each, its not even a cycle, seriously who the fvck would do that.


 Most people do I think. Most people dont have £100+ to splash in 1 go so buy a vial every few weeks when they need it. Atleast thats what people I know do. Iv always bought in bulk though f**k paying retail price even if you only use half of it before you die youv still saved money. Im just a tight c**t though


----------



## jackhammer (May 14, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Who the fvck buys just one vial of each, its not even a cycle, seriously who the fvck would do that.


 What a stupid comment. Took me weeks to get my cycle in bit by bit before I could start.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Most people do I think. Most people dont have £100+ to splash in 1 go so buy a vial every few weeks when they need it. Atleast thats what people I know do. Iv always bought in bulk though f**k paying retail price even if you only use half of it before you die youv still saved money. Im just a tight c**t though


 Still in living in the caravan :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

jackhammer said:


> What a stupid comment. Took me weeks to get my cycle in bit by bit before I could start.


 Weeks lol

Can do a cycle for less than 100£


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Weeks lol
> 
> Can do a cycle for less than 100£


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Weeks lol
> 
> Can do a cycle for less than 100£


 im guessing his giro just dont stretch that far.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Who the fvck buys just one vial of each, its not even a cycle, seriously who the fvck would do that.


 most suppliers will ship within 1-3 days, so it makes no difference tbh, obviously delivery charges would have to be taken into consideration.

Me personally I buy in bulk just for peace of mind. Plus it's one less thing I have to worry about.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ordered yesterday and came this morning again top service.

Got some m tren tabs aswell as a sample. Anyone using these? Should get things rolling before the tren e kicks in.


----------



## jackhammer (May 14, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> Weeks lol
> 
> Can do a cycle for less than 100£


 Who said I had a £ 100 on me ? Hence bit by bit


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

jackhammer said:


> Who said I had a £ 100 on me ? Hence bit by bit


 G4pay mate :thumb


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Who the fvck buys just one vial of each, its not even a cycle, seriously who the fvck would do that.


 Me


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Still in living in the caravan :whistling:


 Na I f**ked that right off months ago mate. Just choosing a new yard atm as it goes.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Who the fvck buys just one vial of each, its not even a cycle, seriously who the fvck would do that.


 Not me.

I buy everything for a 3 month blast. If I don't have enough money for the supports (the expensive bit) then I won't start the oils and tabs (the cheap bit).


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Not me.
> 
> I buy everything for a 3 month blast. If I don't have enough money for the supports (the expensive bit) then I won't start the oils and tabs (the cheap bit).
> 
> ...


 good to see you haven't forgot your vitamins either.


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

sen said:


> Telling me where you inject means nothing. You're jabbing every 5 days so haven't even had 3 jabs in the 2 weeks you've had pain. Could have easy been 2 bad jabs. I've had plenty that have felt fine at the time then been painful later. I had 5 terrible ones when I first used SG tren e but the last 2 or 3 have been fine.


 Don't get me wrong, I do love triumph, the var works great, it was just the test e that hurt for the first 2 weeks, it is non existent now lols.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> good to see you haven't forgot your vitamins either.


 Hah! Poundland or B&M Bargains.

Honestly I see and feel no difference with or without vits/mins supplements, whether they be cheap or expensive.

I believe that the different ingredients don't get digested properly as a combination; some being fat soluble, some being water soluble, some meant for empty stomach etc etc.

Food is the answer!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

RaaX said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do love triumph, the var works great, it was just the test e that hurt for the first 2 weeks, it is non existent now lols.


 SG tren killed me for about a month. Fine now. Weird.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Pip or mental?


----------



## jackhammer (May 14, 2017)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Not me.
> 
> I buy everything for a 3 month blast. If I don't have enough money for the supports (the expensive bit) then I won't start the oils and tabs (the cheap bit).
> 
> ...


 Have you wrote on all tops for our benefit!?


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Wrote on tops cos it's a 4-tier LOCKABLE plastic chest of drawers. So I want to grab what I need fast. Hence marker pen.

Used to be in one single UNLOCKABLE bedroom drawer but I wanted one tier for oils, one for orals, one for pins, barrels and swabs and one for AIs and SERMS. That took up too much space and resulted in me having nowhere to put my sox and nix lol.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

dbol Kid said:


> ordered some winny to try out


 Let us know how you get on mate, winny is in my next cycle


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

danb900 said:


> Got some m tren tabs as well as a sample. Anyone using these?


 Got a pot of 50x 1mg. No plans to use them anytime soon. Too scared I'll fly off the handle in a delicate biz situation.

I will use mtren 4 weeks before December hol when other parts of my life are quietened down. I will stack with RX Labs test base at 100 a day.

I'll stick with PPL, but go for PB every OTHER session. I'll eat double portions per meal and go to bed early.

Again, I say, mtren plus test base is too serious unless all other parts of life, duties and obligations are running predictably and controllably.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Got a pot of 50x 1mg. No plans to use them anytime soon. Too scared I'll fly off the handle in a delicate biz situation.
> 
> I will use mtren 4 weeks before December hol when other parts of my life are quietened down. I will stack with RX Labs test base at 100 a day.
> 
> ...


 3 weeks of tren and I didn't feel too well. Was using 1000mg of tudca too but also 50mg winstrol.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sen said:


> 3 weeks of tren and I didn't feel too well. Was using 1000mg of tudca too but also 50mg winstrol.


 Yeah I felt shyte after only 5 days of SD. Chucked the evil blue-and-white liver killers in the bin.

Who knows how long I'll be able to take mtren for.

I'm no expert but I don't think you need to stack anything with mtren, especially a liver disturber like winnie.

I suppose different people react differently. Everyone has seen that youtube of that dumbass Aussie who did 100+ Anadrol for months on end. HE says no adverse effects, but he's young, dumb and fulla cum. Or was til he started the Abombs. Wonder how is now - is he is 6ft above ground or 6ft underground?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Yeah I felt shyte after only 5 days of SD. Chucked the evil blue-and-white liver killers in the bin.
> 
> Who knows how long I'll be able to take mtren for.
> 
> ...


 Haha your posts never fail to amuse me. Never know which way they're gonna go!

I was already using winstrol for a few weeks before i started the mtren so just thought I'd carry on.

Think my last cruise finished around May last year so I'm probably due a rest anyway.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Talking about a rest, it is my intention to end orals entirely in 2018. This scares me:


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

I'm on test e 250mg pw now with clen 120mcg and t3 at 100mcg.

Going to try m tren at 0.5mg pwo for a fortnight.

And going to start my blast this week.

Test e 600mg pw tren e 400mg pw.

Lower clen or drop it in a fortnight when finish the m tren.

And add masteron e at week 5.

All triumph


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

danb900 said:


> I'm on test e 250mg pw now with clen 120mcg and t3 at 100mcg.
> 
> Going to try m tren at 0.5mg pwo for a fortnight.
> 
> ...


 The mtren has made a massive difference to how i look. First time I've been impressed with my physique in years.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

sen said:


> The mtren has made a massive difference to how i look. First time I've been impressed with my physique in years.


 Sounds good if I'm alright with the 0.5mg for a fortnight or possibly 3 weeks I've got as a sample I'll order a tub to finish the blast with instead of winny. Sounds awesome stuff.

Just took half a tab now before back and bis but not expecting it to work for a few days.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

danb900 said:


> Sounds good if I'm alright with the 0.5mg for a fortnight or possibly 3 weeks I've got as a sample I'll order a tub to finish the blast with instead of winny. Sounds awesome stuff.
> 
> Just took half a tab now before back and bis but not expecting it to work for a few days.


 Go with a full tab mate.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Who the fvck buys just one vial of each, its not even a cycle, seriously who the fvck would do that.


 I do.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Dark Prowler said:


> I do.


 Me too I think a lot of people actually do.

I'm never in a position to outlay a full cycle worth in one. Lowish income and another expensive main hobby.

So order every few weeks and make sure I still have what I need.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

danb900 said:


> Me too I think a lot of people actually do.
> 
> I'm never in a position to outlay a full cycle worth in one. Lowish income and another expensive main hobby.
> 
> So order every few weeks and make sure I still have what I need.


 Exactly. That's proper financial management.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Dark Prowler said:


> Exactly. That's proper financial management.


 Plenty on here start a cycle then ask about pct, plenty also buy it as they use it then say the lab I'm using is out of stock. That's proper bad cycle management.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

JonSon said:


> Plenty on here start a cycle then ask about pct, plenty also buy it as they use it then say the lab I'm using is out of stock. That's proper bad cycle management.


 Doesn't matter what lab you use. I frequently use different labs. So long as it's the same compound / ester, you're good to go. With the amount of available sources out there, you shouldn't encounter any stock issues.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Dark Prowler said:


> Doesn't matter what lab you use. I frequently use different labs. So long as it's the same compound / ester, you're good to go. With the amount of available sources out there, you shouldn't encounter any stock issues.


 Yeah as long as all the ugl' s dose the gear right. I personally use the same lab throughout each cycle.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

JonSon said:


> Yeah as long as all the ugl' s dose the gear right. I personally use the same lab throughout each cycle.


 I understand your way of thinking. However, we have no way of telling what the dose is -- or even the compound -- unless we send a sample from each vial we use to a lab. We just have to take a chance and trust it is what it says it is.

But even if using the same UGL throughout, there's no guarantee that one vial is going to be the same mg/ml as the next.

So in theory, switching labs during cycle isn't going to make a whole load of difference.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Dark Prowler said:


> I understand your way of thinking. However, we have no way of telling what the dose is -- or even the compound -- unless we send a sample from each vial we use to a lab. We just have to take a chance and trust it is what it says it is.
> 
> But even if using the same UGL throughout, there's no guarantee that one vial is going to be the same mg/ml as the next.
> 
> So in theory, switching labs during cycle isn't going to make a whole load of difference.


 Regular blood test and buying my gear all at once narrows the odds.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

JonSon said:


> Regular blood test and buying my gear all at once narrows the odds.


 To each their own.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Dark Prowler said:


> Each to their own.


----------



## SD2017 (Feb 19, 2017)

Buying your gear bit by bit allows you to test the waters with a lab too. Like say you order your full blast and find out you got a bad batch of test, or you have a reaction with a product, you can change lab without being out of pocket


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

SD2017 said:


> Buying your gear bit by bit allows you to test the waters with a lab too. Like say you order your full blast and find out you got a bad batch of test, or you have a reaction with a product, you can change lab without being out of pocket


 Another good reason not to buy all at once.


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

SD2017 said:


> Buying your gear bit by bit allows you to test the waters with a lab too. Like say you order your full blast and find out you got a bad batch of test, or you have a reaction with a product, you can change lab without being out of pocket


 Buy crap in the middle of a cycle is a cycle wasted. Like @Dark Prowler said, each to their own.


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

There's 2 sides to this and both are beneficial depending on the person's circumstances.

A few years ago I could buy 3 or 400 quids worth in one go but now I cant. As long as your clever enough not to wait until a vials empty etc then there's no harm.

There's a big risk with all the gear you just have to go off others word and previous use etc.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

danb900 said:


> There's 2 sides to this and both are beneficial depending on the person's circumstances.
> 
> A few years ago I could buy 3 or 400 quids worth in one go but now I cant. As long as your clever enough not to wait until a vials empty etc then there's no harm.
> 
> There's a big risk with all the gear you just have to go off others word and previous use etc.


 This.

There's no right or wrong way. Do what works for you. I think most of the top labs are very similar most will get your order to you in a few days. You cant really go wrong either way.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

@danb900 @sen Exactly. Doesn't matter how you do it, so long as you know what you're going to do.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

JonSon said:


> Plenty on here start a cycle then ask about pct, plenty also buy it as they use it then say the lab I'm using is out of stock. That's proper bad cycle management.


 Many also just like to buy enough to keep them ticking over and use funds for other hobbies. One vial of test does me 13 weeks and a pot of adex months so no reason to buy more at once


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

JonSon said:


> Plenty on here start a cycle then ask about pct, plenty also buy it as they use it then say the lab I'm using is out of stock. That's proper bad cycle management.


 If you ain't got all the AIs and PCT on your drawer, then no tabs or oils for you.

Would you drive a car at 100mph on a racetrack without seatbelts and doors on dodgy tyres and worn brakes and shox?


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Chem clarity had huge discrepancies with test results. For example tm tren ace 100 coming in at 221mg. Pharmacom rip supposedly having no tren in yet it was tren colour and users reporting tren effects and sides. A few people also sent in multiple samples from the same vial and recieved differing results. @ghost.recon I think spoke to them in some detail.
> 
> Im sure alot of their results were on point but there were clearly some huge errors. Hence they closed the service. You dont close a service if its effective. Its a shame it didnt work out because it qas starting to put the boot up alot of labs arses.


 The guy did not have clue about chemistry, lab testing. They tried to rent some equipment from other lab but they simply did not have clue what they were doing. I noticed long time ago that the results very questionable.

I wonder why they closed they were making some money, I am guessing maybe some legal problems when you test for UGLs.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

white said:


> The guy did not have clue about chemistry, lab testing. They tried to rent some equipment from other lab but they simply did not have clue what they were doing. I noticed long time ago that the results very questionable.
> 
> I wonder why they closed they were making some money, I am guessing maybe some legal problems when you test for UGLs.


 Or maybe cos they didn't have a clue what they were doing, as you stated.

I thought they were great at the beginning and always backed them up but the Taylor made tren ace fiasco showed they didn't have a clue.


----------



## white (May 24, 2014)

sen said:


> Or maybe cos they didn't have a clue what they were doing, as you stated.
> 
> I thought they were great at the beginning and always backed them up but the Taylor made tren ace fiasco showed they didn't have a clue.


 the other funny thing is that he tried to discredit any other lab. when I compared some of the results of the same sample done by Simec and others, it did not match.

he detected hormones which were not there, on other had he showed good gear as a fake. not to mention that he never reported properly concentrations

Apparently they had some crash course in HPLC, something they did not do before or had prior experience


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

"when I compared some of the results of the same sample done by Simec and others, it did not match.", strange that all these lab tests suddenly stopped at the same time chemclarity stopped though. Private individuals spending 100's for lab results or labs/resellers spending 100's to discredit chemclarity? I honestly don't know what to believe but I do believe some had a vendetta against him and some are glad he is gone. Has SIS still got "lab results coming soon" or have they actually done tests and posted the results?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

JonSon said:


> Buy crap in the middle of a cycle is a cycle wasted. Like @Dark Prowler said, each to their own.


 Not if you are Blasting and Cruising though, but annoying yes.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to buy all at once, now that I B&C I don't anymore. I'd rather buy what I need for few weeks, then order again, I've got where to go if one or two labs are out of stock anyway so I don't see the problem.

I have more money left for other life things doing this way.

The gear, AI and all I need bit by bit keep me going with more £££ in my pockets, my cycle never suffered really, if I get the bunk odd gear by now I'd know quite quick what's wrong and I'll just dump it and move on


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

white said:


> the other funny thing is that he tried to discredit any other lab. when I compared some of the results of the same sample done by Simec and others, it did not match.
> 
> he detected hormones which were not there, on other had he showed good gear as a fake. not to mention that he never reported properly concentrations
> 
> Apparently they had some crash course in HPLC, something they did not do before or had prior experience


 The guy used to pm me regularly telling me he can definitely tell such and such is affiliated with this lab or that lab. He was definitely a bit of a sneaky ****er.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

sen said:


> Or maybe cos they didn't have a clue what they were doing, as you stated.
> 
> I thought they were great at the beginning and always backed them up but the Taylor made tren ace fiasco showed they didn't have a clue.


 Fiasco and yet TM labeled the tren ace as 221mg on their site?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

sen said:


> The guy used to pm me regularly telling me he can definitely tell such and such is affiliated with this lab or that lab. He was definitely a bit of a sneaky ****er.


 He thought I was affiliated with some lab just because my sphinx tren e came back identical to other people's tren e lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Nara said:


> Fiasco and yet TM labeled the tren ace as 221mg on their site?


 Yes. The way he originally brewed the tren ace it would have crashed at 221mg, like he told me.

He used more/different solvents when brewing tren ace that was actually dosed at 221mg.


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

So has triumph given up the ghost or what???


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

popeye1982 said:


> So has triumph given up the ghost or what???


 Apparently he is restocking according to the website. But i have just emailed him to see, so ill post his response if and when i get 1

Just received this


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

bornagod said:


> Apparently he is restocking according to the website. But i have just emailed him to see, so ill post his response if and when i get 1
> 
> Just received this
> 
> View attachment 145093


 so was it just a flash sale then?

the original post on 'that' website was that he was closing up shop, hence the sale

tbh i did shed a tear or 2 when i thought he was done
sure there's others around but i always got a John Lewis style treatment with that website


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

swole troll said:


> so was it just a flash sale then?
> 
> the original post on 'that' website was that he was closing up shop, hence the sale
> 
> ...


 Must have been. Im glad he's not shutting up shop cos his customer service is second to none, and id always receive my goods next day regardless. Even when goods were only paid for around 1-2pm the day before


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Very strange, the website definitely had a message yesterday saying we are shutting up shop but will fulfill all orders. Perhaps they still are but took the message down as no new orders came in because people were fearful that they wouldn't get their bits.

Hopefully not though, super fast service


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Told me he was shutting shop and that he was having trouble contacting triumph.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

GMDJ said:


> Told me he was shutting shop and that he was having trouble contacting triumph.


 Unless that issue has been resolved now and its more readily available to him, suppose we'll just have to place an order and wait to see if it turns up


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Shop back up now :thumb


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Shop back up now :thumb


 Ye still got quite a few bits out of stock though, hopefully this wont still be the case next week when i place an order


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

Was going to order some triumph gear off him yesterday but went elsewhere due to his message on his site.

If I'd have known I'd have waited


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SoberHans said:


> Was going to order some triumph gear off him yesterday but went elsewhere due to his message on his site.
> 
> If I'd have known I'd have waited


 What message? We're shutting up shop, here's almost half priced gear? Yeah that'd make me go elsewhere too.....


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

Sites up and running again.

Has anyone used that cheap Rotexmedica test e their selling? From what i heard it's got strange testure and is clear as water?

Also at the current price it's going for it does raise some eyebrows. If u've used it, how long ago was this?


----------



## SoberHans (Feb 12, 2017)

sen said:


> What message? We're shutting up shop, here's almost half priced gear? Yeah that'd make me go elsewhere too.....


 I was in the middle of ordering and message changed to sales finished, everything's out of stock.

Due to his previous message saying he was shutting up shop, I assumed he wasn't getting more stock in


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SoberHans said:


> I was in the middle of ordering and message changed to sales finished, everything's out of stock.
> 
> Due to his previous message saying he was shutting up shop, I assumed he wasn't getting more stock in


 Ahh man. Gutted! I didn't buy any myself but I bet a fair few filled their baskets.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

I wish I'd have bought more mast now. Price shot back up £28.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pr1me said:


> Sites up and running again.
> 
> Has anyone used that cheap Rotexmedica test e their selling? From what i heard it's got strange testure and is clear as water?
> 
> Also at the current price it's going for it does raise some eyebrows. If u've used it, how long ago was this?


 No but I have some for my blast. I got mine from Thailand. It's 2500baht over there which is around 60 quid or just under. Could have got Bayer test e but it was nearly 90 quid. Both are German pharma so can't see them being any different. Think @latblaster used rotexmedica


----------



## Dynamo-N (May 9, 2013)

I noticed a few of the Triumph orals have gone from the site. (Anadrol, Tbol)

Lucky I stocked up a few weeks ago. Hopefully they will be in the full swing of things soon.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Got some Triumph tren e and test 300 to try out. Once my order arrives I'm gonna go straight into them, not even gonna finish my sphinx tren e. Way too impatient :tongue:


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

sen said:


> No but I have some for my blast. I got mine from Thailand. It's 2500baht over there which is around 60 quid or just under. Could have got Bayer test e but it was nearly 90 quid. Both are German pharma so can't see them being any different. Think @latblaster used rotexmedica


 Interesting you mentioned you got it from Thailand because this one has some thai writing on it, and it comes in single 1ml vials, 250mg each.

I'll wait to see what @latblaster says, be interesting to find out what price he got it for because even if ths ones were originally £5 for 1m (250mg) and the price has been reduced even further? What's the batch number on yours?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pr1me said:


> Interesting you mentioned you got it from Thailand because this one has some thai writing on it, and it comes in single 1ml vials, 250mg each.
> 
> I'll wait to see what @latblaster says, be interesting to find out what price he got it for because even if ths ones were originally £5 for 1m (250mg) and the price has been reduced even further? What's the batch number on yours?
> 
> View attachment 145109


 They are from Thailand. He said so on his website. Maybe it's hard to shift pharma test e when the triumph stuff his dosed higher and costs less per 10ml? Plus not many trust pharma these days.


----------



## Droida (Apr 5, 2014)

i ordered some eq to try in the sale. it should be here today but not using it yet. going to cruise for 4 weeks first


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Droida said:


> i ordered some eq to try in the sale. it should be here today but not using it yet. going to cruise for 4 weeks first


 are you me?

that is EXACTLY what i did and have the intention of doing

i bought EQ in the sale 2 days ago, dispatched yesterday and should arrive today
and im also cruising until October 1st


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

sen said:


> They are from Thailand. He said so on his website. Maybe it's hard to shift pharma test e when the triumph stuff his dosed higher and costs less per 10ml? Plus not many trust pharma these days.


 Ermn true, i guess the mistrust in pharma could be a factor.

Please let me know how you get on with this Rotexmedica stuff in a few weeks time, if ia any good i might just buy a few.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Pr1me said:


> Ermn true, i guess the mistrust in pharma could be a factor.
> 
> Please let me know how you get on with this Rotexmedica stuff in a few weeks time, if ia any good i might just buy a few.


 Will do mate. I've got a minor op on September 13 so will leave it a couple of weeks then get going around October 1st


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice and quick!


----------



## Droida (Apr 5, 2014)

swole troll said:


> are you me?
> 
> that is EXACTLY what i did and have the intention of doing
> 
> ...


 haha great minds m8 .. never tried eq so fingers crossed i get on with it. have you tried there eq before m8


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Droida said:


> haha great minds m8 .. never tried eq so fingers crossed i get on with it. have you tried there eq before m8


 ive not no

ive always favored deca but 19nors and other harsh compounds have trampled me over the last year so going for a more mild one this time

ive only ever used eq at around 500mg in the past and was underwhelmed so going to blast 750mg for 12 weeks alongside 500mg of test and give a final verdict to decide whether i bother with it again or not

all triumph gear ive used from all the way back in 2014 up until the recent relaunch ive rated


----------



## Droida (Apr 5, 2014)

swole troll said:


> ive not no
> 
> ive always favored deca but 19nors and other harsh compounds have trampled me over the last year so going for a more mild one this time
> 
> ...


 sounds good m8. im going to try low test high eq with var or winstrol to finish off. looking to do 20 weeks.. 300 test 750 eq. 100 var or 50 winstrol for last 8 weeks


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

sen said:


> I bet pharma companies don't "actually make their own s**t". They'll get raws from somewhere too, probably.
> 
> Not from Jason at sun-power I bet but they'll get them from somewhere.


 I love jason. Spams me to f**k lol


----------



## Lewwwiss (Aug 29, 2017)

So while there orals and oils are g2g... what about there arimidex nolva and Clomid? Anyone used?? There very cheap..


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

Lewwwiss said:


> So while there orals and oils are g2g... what about there arimidex nolva and Clomid? Anyone used?? There very cheap..


 Used there arimidex nolva t3 and clen all without issue. Just got some aromasin to try out aswell but no doubts with quality.


----------



## beeferberg (Jan 4, 2012)

I've just got there test E and Deca & Winstrol tabs along with there Armidex and nolva.How has everyone got on ?

I'm starting next week so I'll keep you all up to date with the progress and review. :thumb


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Deca and test is good, not tried winstrol, arimidex is also doing its job, it may be slightly overdosed if anything, no bloods to confirm though.


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I tried tren, npp, test, var, all is legit stuff.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Pr1me said:


> Interesting you mentioned you got it from Thailand because this one has some thai writing on it, and it comes in single 1ml vials, 250mg each.
> 
> I'll wait to see what @latblaster says, be interesting to find out what price he got it for because even if ths ones were originally £5 for 1m (250mg) and the price has been reduced even further? What's the batch number on yours?
> 
> View attachment 145109


 How did you get on with these mate?


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Droida said:


> i ordered some eq to try in the sale. it should be here today but not using it yet. going to cruise for 4 weeks first


 how was the eq mate?


----------



## Droida (Apr 5, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> how was the eq mate?


 didnt get much from it. would rather run more test. i only used 600mg per week if i was going to try it again it would be 1000mg


----------



## Pr1me (Jul 29, 2017)

Leoniidas said:


> How did you get on with these mate?


 I went with triumph in the end, which was spot on.


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Droida said:


> didnt get much from it. would rather run more test. i only used 600mg per week if i was going to try it again it would be 1000mg


 really?? was guna run 600mg eq as using 600mg test e and wanted to add to it but abit vascularity/dryness rather than more test... what did you get from it mate?


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Guys but from which site you buy Triumph labs gear?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

SlinMeister said:


> Guys but from which site you buy Triumph labs gear?


 Amazon


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Cypionate said:


> Amazon


 Was thinking ebay....


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Not had an issue since I've been using them apart from there RIP250 blend. That crippled me for weeks.

Got loads of test e sat around that I will probably never get round to using lol. Could do with getting rid of them tbh lol. Taking up precious space in my safe!


----------

